# Best way to "revive" old thread?



## giggler (Jun 19, 2008)

What is the "best" way to "revive" an old thread?

I asked some questions about a month ago...

I've been doing some shopping since and have more questions..

If I simply reply to my old thread, will it move the topic "up front"

Or should I start a new thread, and simply "reference" my old thread so people can see the previous answers?

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## GB (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes if you reply to your old thread it will bump it back up to the top of the list. You can do that if your questions have to do with the original topic of your thread or you could start a new thread. Either way is fine.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jun 19, 2008)

Bump.......


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 19, 2008)

^
l
l
l
What he said, LOL.


----------

